# A few of my Japanese watches in a their new box!!



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

I decided to buy a couple of 12 watch boxes from Amazon, Very cheap they were too, From memory around £22 for two posted!!










The White Helmet 6139 is now winging it's way to Bolton to stay with a new owner as I traded it!!

A couple more Seiko's..

7T32 Chrono that's had a hard life and could do with a new crystal, Keeps superb time though!!










A 7T62 that I received as a part trade on something else (Can't remember what though!!)..










I bought this from a dealer that used to frequent the forums (Not sure if he still does!) Called Ewan, I think he was in Thailand or somewhere similar, I love this watch but have never worn it!!










A couple of 6309-7040/7049 Dive watches that both need attention 



















Seiko Alfie..










Seiko 7002..










I'll stop here or the thread will be a bit drawn out!!

John


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one Jon, you've got an excellent collection to be proud of there mate :thumbsup:

Just out of interest, have you got anything that *isn't* Seiko? :laughing2dw:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Nice one Jon, you've got an excellent collection to be proud of there mate :thumbsup:
> 
> Just out of interest, have you got anything that *isn't* Seiko? :laughing2dw:


 Ha ha!!

Yep, I've loads of inferior Swiss, French and Germa stuff!!  :laugh:

John :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Lovely collection of Seikos :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Very nice collection


----------



## Ptgrav (Jun 4, 2017)

Stunning. If you would like to move the divers that need attention onto someone who will smother with love and servicing I'm your man :thumbsup:


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice collection you've got there


----------



## Mr Wright (Aug 6, 2017)

Lovely. Simply lovely


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Some great ones there, John. Especially like the two 6139-6002s bottom row in the centre of the box.


----------



## Kev7950 (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice watches....Can I ask, what is the one bottom row second in from right?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Great collection John, I remember Ewan from the other side had his own website and did some good reviews of watches. I bought my Zeno Army diver watch from a review he did, also bought a watch from him he still has a web site here is the link if its ok with the mods if not they can take it out. http://www.watcharama.com/


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Kev7950 said:


> Nice watches....Can I ask, what is the one bottom row second in from right?


 Hi Kev

It's a 6139-7060 30min chronograph 











bowie said:


> Great collection John, I remember Ewan from the other side had his own website and did some good reviews of watches. I bought my Zeno Army diver watch from a review he did, also bought a watch from him he still has a web site here is the link if its ok with the mods if not they can take it out. http://www.watcharama.com/


 Cheers Bowie, I'd no idea he was sill around!!

I also bought two sets of Plongeur hands for Seikoboy (Yobokies), I lost them for years but they turned up again a few years ago, Can't fit them now as my hands are stiff with arthritis!! 










John


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

GREEN springs to mind.........lovely set of watches


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Well that box has them tidy. Can't go wrong with Seiko either, grats.


----------



## TWCjapan (Dec 26, 2017)

Love your collection!!


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

I covet the Pogue; it's singing to me...


----------



## HaydnPotter (Jan 21, 2017)

Beautiful collection john, am very jealous :thumbsup:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

bowie said:


> Great collection John, I remember Ewan from the other side had his own website and did some good reviews of watches. I bought my Zeno Army diver watch from a review he did, also bought a watch from him he still has a web site here is the link if its ok with the mods if not they can take it out. http://www.watcharama.com/


 He has a good site, im sure I bought a few watch traps from him on the old forum.


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 12, 2018)

very nice collection i love the 6139 :clap:


----------



## Kingsbury (Feb 20, 2018)

Beautiful collection. In your box - what is the watch at the very top right? Love the look.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Kingsbury said:


> Beautiful collection. In your box - what is the watch at the very top right? Love the look.


 Hi K

It's a Seiko Atlas skz211k1 :thumbsup:










John


----------



## Warriorupnorth (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello

New to the forum and not a collector but have a couple of old Seiko that have seen better days . They are nice looking watches. Like the divers


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

johnbaz said:


> The White Helmet 6139 is now winging it's way to Bolton to stay with a new owner as I traded it!!


 What value would you put on that assuming you still had it. There's one I'm bidding on on EBay at the moment.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> What value would you put on that assuming you still had it. There's one I'm bidding on on EBay at the moment.


 Hi Jimmy, I'm sorry, I've no idea of current prices as I bought the watch years ago 

Sorry, John..


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

johnbaz said:


> Hi Jimmy, I'm sorry, I've no idea of current prices as I bought the watch years ago
> 
> Sorry, John..


 No problem, its certainly not my specialist subject either. Came across it and really quite like it. Just not sure on a true value. I suppose its worth what I or someone else is willing to pay


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

What a collection! You have got a lot of beautiful watches. :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Nice one Jon, you've got an excellent collection to be proud of there mate :thumbsup:
> 
> Just out of interest, have you got anything that *isn't* Seiko? :laughing2dw:


 Errrr...... :rofl:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

johnbaz said:


> I also bought two sets of Plongeur hands for Seikoboy (Yobokies),
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Longrob (Jun 10, 2018)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Errrr...... :rofl:


 A superb collection you have there


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Longrob said:


> A superb collection you have there


 They're not actually mine...they belong to member Johnbaz. I was just using the picture to make a comedy reply to another members enquiry. I see that you are a new member, so you weren't to know, but you will probably see this pic quite a lot if you stick around. Welcome to the forum, by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Longrob (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank you for the heads up


----------

